# Looking for players to join my SAN JOSE CA, BAY AREA game (Planescape)



## Oryan77 (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey, I've found a new player but I'm still trying to add to the roster so I have at least 4 players every session. Most of my current players don't play often enough. I DM a 3.5 Planescape game in the South Bay (Santa Clara county). Right now we are playing in San Jose.

I run a Planescape 3.5 campaign set pre Faction Wars and a bit of Forgotten Realms fluff mixed in. The players are all 6th lvl. I do allow races from any other WoTC setting as long as we have the book for it. I stick mainly to WoTC/TSR products to use in my game. I run published adventures (mostly converted older editions) but I tweak them to fit our game. I also run side quests occasionally for individual players and I usually make those up. I use story twists, romance, some vileness, humor, traps/puzzles, unique NPC's, & an equal amount of roleplaying & combat. I try to include all forms of adventures taking place in all forms of environments. I love variety! I'd like a player that makes an effort to roleplay alot & not JUST "bash-n-stash".

I'm looking for a new player to join our group so we can get more game time in (we don't play as often as I'd like). I try to shoot for at least 2 Saturdays a month (all day) but that's just not happening...curse my players for having personal lives! Also, if you have a place to play, we are willing to meet there if the environment is presentable.

The ideal player would be:

Between 20-30 y/o
Enjoy roleplaying, character growth, and being creative
Have a sense of humor, very laid back, social, & enjoyable to be around
Have good hygiene & won’t be annoying
Drinking is cool if you can handle your alcohol but no drugs around us
Not a rules lawyer but willing to help out with rules when it's needed
Put the storyline first and mechanics second
Non argumentative (unless it's reasonable of course...I'm not always right & I don’t know everything)
No experience needed but willing to learn & read on your own time if needed
Doesn’t think of outside game discussion/research as “homework” or boring
Able to attend most sessions & can handle playing for many hours in a day
Doesn’t live a controversial lifestyle

If you're interested, you can read about us & my game in the next post...

-Ryan
email:
oryan1977 at yahoo.com


----------



## Oryan77 (Oct 7, 2004)

About us & the campaign:

(Not all of these players will be playing at once...a few are just alternates, that's why I'm looking for a new "regular" player. Games will total 4 players at a time.)
DM - me, 27 y/o – 9 years on & off DM’ing/player experience
Player 1 (Half-Elf Sorceress)– female (my gf) 22 y/o – 1 year player experience
Player 2 (Sun Elf Rogue)- male 25 - 4 years DM'ing/player experience
Player 3 (Aasimar Cleric/Dracolyte)- male 33 y/o & his 2 sons – 2 years player experience
Son 1 (Tiefling Rogue)- 16 y/o – 6 month player experience
Son 2 (Half-Giant Fighter)- 14 y/o – 6 month player experience
New Player (Wizard) – male – a few years experience

We are all very down to earth no-nonsense people. We like to laugh and joke about everything and we are the type to get along with other fun & friendly people.

Our problem is that when the father can't show up, I'm out 3 players because his sons can't show up. I'm thinking about making his sons alternate players who will join a session only if you or the others can’t show up. I try to keep the game at least 4 players large.

I build off of the players, so when they are thinking outside the box & playing extremely well it helps me play even better and provide a better game. We don’t use accented voices when playing but I may use voice patterns sometimes to give the impression of who you’re interacting with (using accented voices weirds me out). My game isn't overwhelmed by magic items/shops, but I try to hand out items that will make the players feel special.

As a DM I’m always trying to improve my skills in roleplaying, storytelling, & learning rules. I havn't been able to play enough lately to reach the level I'd like to be at as a DM. That’s why I’d like to play more often than we do because I don’t feel that I’m getting enough practice at DM’ing right now.

I use a slower level progression XP chart that is more like the 1e/2e progression. This is because I like the feel of living your characters lives & bonding with him instead of just maxing him out and becoming epic lvl quickly and rolling up new ones. I give roleplaying XP, adventure completion XP, & encounter XP; which is much more XP than you'd gain via official rules, so leveling isn't that much slower. So I’d like players who are long term and would like to make new friends. Besides this, I don’t use many other house rules.

If my game sounds good and you think you'd be a good fit, and I haven’t scared you away, then shoot me an email and we can first get to know each other online. Then if we get good vibes from one another, we can go from there (but I'd like to meet once in person before we game together). Feel free to ask me ANY questions too. I’m a very understanding and respectable person and I’d like to make you feel as comfortable around us as we’d like to feel around you. Thanks for reading my huge message!

-Ryan
email:
oryan1977 at yahoo.com


----------



## Oryan77 (Oct 12, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## CndGrl (Oct 12, 2004)

*Hey*

When do you play?

Looking for a weekend game preferably.

I posted an add a few down from yours now My Husband and I are looking to play again after a year off due to relocation to California we live in the southern end of Fremont (right by the Milpitas boarder) We would both love to play again but my Husband more so he has been playing for many years now and I know he really misses it.

Let me know if you would be interested in meeting or having a trial run.. for him or for both of us.

We are also willing to host a game at our place if interested we have a lot of space.

You can contact me at Trish_eds@hotmail.com
Thanks
Trish


----------



## Oryan77 (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey CndGrl,

Thanks for responding to my post. Sorry I havn't responded sooner. Unfortunately my players are looking for people closer to their age range (early to mid twenties or so) mostly because older players usually have more responsibilities and miss most of our games and a couple of the players are more comfortable playing with the younger crowd. I guess 30+ players intimidate them   

Good luck though!


----------



## Oryan77 (Nov 2, 2004)

Looking for one more player.


----------

